# Do I just drop my calories and do a lot of cardio to get cut?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I want to get cut, how do I go about doing this? Do I just drop my calories and do a lot of cardio? Or, is there a supplement that I can take to get lean? Answer:First of all let me begin by saying that the answer to your question is not simple, nor short, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

